# Is it illegal to have a small grill on a fishing boat



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I have this one and am getting ready to mount it

http://www.magmaproducts.com/Produc...eque_2/Adventurer_Series/A10-703/a10-703.html

Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope. Just make sure you stay within the regs when cooking fish. And you can't bring a bag of fish to cook.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Nope. Just make sure you stay within the regs when cooking fish. And you can't bring a bag of fish to cook.



Thank you


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Ditto on not cooking fish out there. A captain friend of mine in Destin had an ole timer he had fished with for years, so he cooked some snapper for him and the feds were watching. He got a stiff fine and his name put in the national fisheries report on the naughty list.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Is it illegal to cook any / all fish and or shrimp ?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

You can have a pound and a half of fillets per person to cook. The fish have to be legal and in season and from your bag limit.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like this!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's what Searcy post back in 2011:
Within state waters, which extends nine nautical miles in the Gulf of Mexico and three nautical miles in the Atlantic, the rules for the consumption of fish aboard a vessel is specific to the species of fish you are intending to consume. The Fish and Wildlife Commission regulations allow for the consumption of snook, redfish, snapper, grouper, amberjack, red porgy, gray triggerfish, and sea bass aboard a vessel. The exact rule language for these species states, "Preparation of fish for immediate consumption on board the vessel from which the fish were caught is not prohibited". Anglers must still adhere to established size limits, bag limits, seasons, and gear regulations when harvesting a fish for consumption aboard a vessel, and cannot keep any remaining fillets after the fish has been consumed. Any fillets on board a vessel that are not prepared for immediate consumption will be considered the possession of fish that are not in whole condition.
Within federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico (outside of nine nautical miles), the regulation in regards to the consumption of fish aboard a vessel applies to all species of finfish, with the exception of highly migratory species. The rule is as follows:
(2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided--
(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;
(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and
(iii) The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board.
Within federal waters of the South Atlantic (outside of three nautical miles), the following species of fish must be maintained with heads and fins intact through offloading ashore: cobia, king mackerel, Spanish mackerel, and South Atlantic snapper-grouper* . There are no specific rules governing the consumption of other species of fish aboard a vessel in the South Atlantic, and we would advise that you contact the South Atlantic Fishery Management Council for further clarification - http://www.safmc.noaa.gov
There may be different rules than those stated above when you are in state or national parks and sanctuaries. Please check with the park or sanctuary staff regarding the rules on the consumption of fish in areas under their jurisdiction.
In addition, none of the above stated regulations apply to tunas, billfish, sharks, or swordfish. Highly Migratory Species (HMS) are managed by the National Marine Fisheries Service and the following are the requirements for maintaining those species in whole condition. Again, there are no exceptions to these rules that would allow the consumption of any HMS aboard a vessel.
(a) Atlantic tunas. Persons that own or operate a fishing vessel that possesses an Atlantic tuna in the Atlantic Ocean or that lands an Atlantic tuna in an Atlantic coastal port must maintain such Atlantic tuna through offloading either in round form or eviscerated with the head and fins removed, provided one pectoral fin and the tail remain attached.
(b) Billfish. Any person that possesses a blue marlin or a white marlin taken from its management unit or a sailfish taken shoreward of the outer boundary of the EEZ or lands a blue marlin or a white marlin in an Atlantic coastal port must maintain such billfish with its head, fins, and bill intact through offloading. Persons may eviscerate such billfish, but it must otherwise be maintained whole.
(c)(4) Persons aboard a vessel that does not have a commercial permit for shark must maintain a shark in or from the EEZ intact through landing--the head, tail, or fins may not be removed. The shark may be bled.
(d) Swordfish. Persons that own or operate a fishing vessel that possesses a swordfish in the Atlantic Ocean or lands a swordfish in an Atlantic coastal port must maintain such swordfish in round or dressed form through off-loading. 
* In the South Atlantic EEZ, snapper-grouper lawfully harvested in Bahamian waters are exempt from the requirement that they be maintained with head and fins intact, provided valid Bahamian fishing and cruising permits are on board the vessel and the vessel is in transit through the South Atlantic EEZ. For the purpose of this paragraph, a vessel is in transit through the South Atlantic EEZ when it is on a direct and continuous course through the South Atlantic EEZ and no one aboard the vessel fishes in the EEZ.
Highly migratory species (HMS) are defined as bluefin, bigeye, yellowfin, albacore, and skipjack tunas; swordfish; sharks; white marlin; blue marlin; sailfish; and longbill spearfish.
Generally, with regards to the possession limits and fillets prepared for immediate consumption, it is a Law Enforcement Officer's discretion as to whether or not the fish on your vessel has been caught at an earlier date and stored for consumption or if it has just been caught and prepared. For further clarification, contact the nearest FWC Regional office.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess you gotta cook steak or chicken. I never knew.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

dsar592 said:


> I guess you gotta cook steak or chicken. I never knew.


How did you get that? You can catch and cook fish, they just have to be less than a 1.5 pounds of filets per person and have to be fish in season and legal size. Basically the same as if you are bringing them home. 

Additionally, you need to either eat or discard any leftovers you have. If you come in with cooked or cleaned fish and get checked, it will not be good for you.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

baldona523 said:


> How did you get that? You can catch and cook fish, they just have to be less than a 1.5 pounds of filets per person and have to be fish in season and legal size. Basically the same as if you are bringing them home.
> 
> Additionally, you need to either eat or discard any leftovers you have. If you come in with cooked or cleaned fish and get checked, it will not be good for you.


 
guess you gotta cook steak or chicken.:whistling:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Season? salt and pepper?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cavenders or tonys?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Everglades


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Even if you were allowed to have only certain species of fish that doesn't mean when the law man stops you he's going to know that the fish you have is or isn't an out of season fish, and he may just arrest you, either way as far as I've always known filating the fish and have it In your possession is illegal.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Best way to find out if you don't trust anyone else's answer and to have written proof is to go to the link post below and ask FWC what the State & Federal regulations are. When they send a answer back print it and keep it on your boat. There will be after the response and id that tracks it back to their system. Hope this helps?

http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/home


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Even if you were allowed to have only certain species of fish that doesn't mean when the law man stops you he's going to know that the fish you have is or isn't an out of season fish, and he may just arrest you, either way as far as I've always known filating the fish and have it In your possession is illegal.




Yeah but you're wrong.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Just having to ask the initial question shows how tyrannical our government is.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

How do you know Joe. Are you fwl?


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

This is what is listed on the Florida fish and wild life web site.

The regulated saltwater fish listed below must remain in a "whole condition" until the The regulated saltwater fish listed below must remain in a "whole condition" until the fish are landed ashore. In general, this means you must bring fish in with heads, fins, fish are landed ashore. In general, this means you must bring fish in with heads, fins, and tails intact. You can gut fish and remove gills -- but you can not fillet them or cut and tails intact. You can gut fish and remove gills -- but you can not fillet them or cut off heads, fins, or tails until your fishing trip has ended (vessel has returned to the off heads, fins, or tails until your fishing trip has ended (vessel has returned to the dock). For some fish, the rules also apply until you have exited a fishing pier or bridge, dock). For some fish, the rules also apply until you have exited a fishing pier or bridge, catwalk or jetty. catwalk or jetty.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Please note that it says the fish is not permitted to be fileted


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Please note that it says the fish is not permitted to be fileted


If you come back to shore they can't be filleted. You can still consume them offshore though.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> How do you know Joe. Are you fwl?


Besides the fact the actual statute was posted earlier? I know because I've eaten fish, on a boat, with FWC.

But I would not, couldn't not with a goat.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Landing fillets is not legal cooked or raw. All cleaned fish must be consumed on the water.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Please note that it says the fish is not permitted to be fileted


So are you telling me we can't use Bobo strips for bait or other parts of fish as bait because FWC could not identify that it was an illegal fish? What about a butterflied Ruby red lips? Clearly you can filet fish to eat as long as it is consumed immediately, you will have an issue if you have a bag of filet's and the grill is not hot.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

The only reason it sounds to me that you would be about consuming it immediately and coming back with no evidence is because what your doing is illegal, and your getting away with it because no one knows, to me it sounds like your saying its okay to do drugs as long as you don't get caught. Either way if you come back with a filet that has the skin cut off how could a person tell if its an amberjack or a snapper caught out of season.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

That post came directly from the fwl website and it clearly said the fish has the remain whole with head and tail till its brought ashore. That is so if the coast guard or fwl stop you they can clearly identify the fish you are bringing in is of legal size and species.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> The only reason it sounds to me that you would be about consuming it immediately and coming back with no evidence is because what your doing is illegal, and your getting away with it because no one knows, to me it sounds like your saying its okay to do drugs as long as you don't get caught. Either way if you come back with a filet that has the skin cut off how could a person tell if its an amberjack or a snapper caught out of season.


So why can we use any fish as bait then? We shouldn't be able to use herring chunks because someone could be using an illegal fish.

The reason many people want to consume fish on the boat is because they do not return to land for half a day or multiday trips. So if you are on your boat for 48 hours straight why would you not be able to eat what you catch?

The reason you have to consume it immediately is because otherwise you could carry a grill with you and if FWC stops you, simply say you are about to eat the fish. You can not have any filet's period, you can't return with them for the specific reason that outside of a DNA test it is difficult for FWC to tell the species.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Yummy!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Your right. That is why you would consume it immediately.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Your right. That is why you would consume it immediately.


Which is within the law. It clearly says you cannot bring any fish that is not whole to shore, and it also clearly says that any filets you don't eat must be discarded. They count towards your limit as well.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Species that can be consumed "on board" are limited to:
Redfish 68B-22.006(4) - can be filleted only for immediate consumption aboard the vessel from which the fish was caught
Reef Fish 68B-14.006(4) - includes snappers, groupers, sea bass, amberjacks, almaco jacks, banded rudderfish, gray triggerfish, hogfish, red porgy, and golden tilefish - can be filleted only for immediate consumption aboard the vessel from which the fish was caught.

Also note: "These fish (regulated fish) may be used as bait, *but only while in a "whole condition".* Remember that any fish that is harvested and used for bait counts toward the daily bag limit."

From: http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2486/~/cleaning-and-cutting-up-fish.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

A Dinner on the boat during the Shark tournament. Shark fillets :whistling:


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Jaw Jacker said:


> A Dinner on the boat during the Shark tournament. Shark fillets :whistling:


Those are some weird shaped sharks hahaha


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't see it on the website, as I've always known you are not but if you are all the better. What better treat


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

BigSlick said:


> Those are some weird shaped sharks hahaha


 I was thinking the same. Must have been a short fat and tall shark lol


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Looked like shark to me, looks like a turd now, run some DNA on that!!!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

flukedaddy said:


> I was thinking the same. Must have been a short fat and tall shark lol


Red Belly Long Eared Saw tooth Shark. They be short & fat :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

seems like you could make the whole issue easier if you just live on the boat, at that point the fillets will be put in the fridge not to be landed, and its your own private domicile so they have to produce documents for search and seizure. just dont be dumb and u wont get fined.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

rufus1138 said:


> seems like you could make the whole issue easier if you just live on the boat, at that point the fillets will be put in the fridge not to be landed, and its your own private domicile so they have to produce documents for search and seizure. just dont be dumb and u wont get fined.


Not FWC man, if game wardens have any evidence that game laws have been violated they can search with a lot less burden of proof than other agencies. I don't know the exact laws, but residence or not they can search. Normally I would agree with you, but on a boat in an ocean it is a lot easier to get rid of evidence and therefore they would be more able to search with less evidence.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems it would also make life easier if the rules simply required the whole fish, minus the fillets and guts were kept until landed.
That way the fish could still be checked for "compliance" and you could also land the fillets not consumed at sea.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am just going to fish a Whatacatch from Whataburger and take it with me. I guess that would be ok...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

"Eat" a Whatacatch.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just stay within the 1.5 pounds of in season, legal fish and don't bring any filleted fish back to shore.


----------

